# Intel 7260 performence sucks in gentoo (fine in Ubuntu)?

## oz_tiram

Hi Guys,

I am having a lot of troubles getting my wireless card working with Gentoo properly. In general, it works fine.

But there are some cases where the connections always drop. This happens when I use the wireless

router offered by Kabel Deutschland in Germany.

Oddly enough, I am not having this problem when running Ubuntu 16.04. 

My kernel version is:

  - 4.4.6-gentoo

I compiled it with the same Ubuntu 16.04 config.

I am loading the driver with the following options:

```
options iwlwifi 11n_disable=0

options iwlmvm power_scheme=1
```

What else can be done to fix the dropping of the connection? How can I find which options Ubuntu is enabling 

such that the performance is way better?

----------

## khayyam

 *oz_tiram wrote:*   

> My kernel version is: 4.4.6-gentoo I compiled it with the same Ubuntu 16.04 config.

 

oz_tiram ... how exactly did you do this, and is ubuntu 16.04 similarly using 4.4.6? It's generally not a good idea to use a config from another kernel release or distro, and if running 'make oldconfig' you can still create subtle build issues. 

 *oz_tiram wrote:*   

> I am loading the driver with the following options:
> 
> ```
> options iwlwifi 11n_disable=0
> 
> ...

 

Can you provide the output of the following:

```
# for i in iwlwifi iwlmvm ; do modinfo $i | grep parm ; done
```

 *oz_tiram wrote:*   

> What else can be done to fix the dropping of the connection? How can I find which options Ubuntu is enabling such that the performance is way better?

 

Well, it may be that ubuntu is disabling 80211n, or doesn't have powersave enabled, you'd have to look in /etc/modprobe.d/ on the ubuntu install. It's also possible (in fact likely) they patch the kernel in various ways, some of which may not correspond with gentoo-sources, it could also be that your kernel isn't built correctly due to the use of the .config from ubuntu, or environmental factors that are extreamly difficult to tie down (it is radio after all). There are many factors involved.

best ... khay

----------

## oz_tiram

 *Quote:*   

>  It's generally not a good idea to use a config from another kernel release or distro

 

Unfortunately, finding all the correct modules to compile in order to run on the various laptops I have is PITA.

I use Ubuntu's configuration as a starting point and remove a lot of things I see unneeded.

I tried doing this the other way around, and always had things not working (e.g. the silly touch pad, which is not synaptics but rather

something else).

In any case, I think thi s driver firmware for this card is a crap.

I managed to solve the problem right now with following steps:

Login to the Kabel Deutschland router.

In  Home / Gateway / WLAN / Basic I changed the radio mode from 802.11b/g/n mixed to 802.11b/g 

That is I disabled the N mode. 

That is fine for now, because I can access the router. But just in case I can't access the router, how can I change this

on the the laptop side? E.G configure the driver only to use B/G mode?

----------

## oz_tiram

```
 for i in iwlwifi iwlmvm ; do modinfo $i | grep parm ; done 

parm:           swcrypto:using crypto in software (default 0 [hardware]) (int)

parm:           11n_disable:disable 11n functionality, bitmap: 1: full, 2: disable agg TX, 4: disable agg RX, 8 enable agg TX (uint)

parm:           amsdu_size_8K:enable 8K amsdu size (default 0) (int)

parm:           fw_restart:restart firmware in case of error (default true) (bool)

parm:           antenna_coupling:specify antenna coupling in dB (default: 0 dB) (int)

parm:           nvm_file:NVM file name (charp)

parm:           d0i3_disable:disable d0i3 functionality (default: Y) (bool)

parm:           lar_disable:disable LAR functionality (default: N) (bool)

parm:           uapsd_disable:disable U-APSD functionality (default: Y) (bool)

parm:           bt_coex_active:enable wifi/bt co-exist (default: enable) (bool)

parm:           led_mode:0=system default, 1=On(RF On)/Off(RF Off), 2=blinking, 3=Off (default: 0) (int)

parm:           power_save:enable WiFi power management (default: disable) (bool)

parm:           power_level:default power save level (range from 1 - 5, default: 1) (int)

parm:           fw_monitor:firmware monitor - to debug FW (default: false - needs lots of memory) (bool)

parm:           init_dbg:set to true to debug an ASSERT in INIT fw (default: false (bool)

parm:           power_scheme:power management scheme: 1-active, 2-balanced, 3-low power, default: 2 (int)

parm:           tfd_q_hang_detect:TFD queues hang detection (default: true (bool)

```

This is the requested output, and I think this answers my own question, I can probably disable N mode with setting the right option in 

```
 11n_disable:disable 11n
```

----------

## khayyam

 *oz_tiram wrote:*   

> I managed to solve the problem right now with following steps: Login to the Kabel Deutschland router. In  Home / Gateway / WLAN / Basic I changed the radio mode from 802.11b/g/n mixed to 802.11b/g. That is I disabled the N mode.

 

oz_tiram ... in my experience mixed networks do have more issues, however, if all of your clients support N, and the AP has an N only setting, then you might give that a try. I doubt it will impove things, because it may (as you suspect) be an issue with the driver/firmware. Also, N has a shorter range, and so this may play some role in the matter (ie, where the client is located in relation to the AP, what enviromental hinderences exist ... walls, electrical devices, adjasent AP's, etc). I would first look and see what other AP/STA are in the vacinity, and what channels they are operating on (and adjust your AP to provide better channel seperation). You might also consider getting better quality anenna's, or building a parabolic reflector (like the windsurfer).

best ... khay

----------

## Roman_Gruber

I wanted to replace my build in wifi card module. I did some research in the past and some intel wifi cards are just "bad".

http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/network-internet-wireless/f/3324/t/19659106

 *Quote:*   

> I have a dell Inspiron 15R 5537 with the Intel wireless N 7260.  This wireless card has been nothing but trouble.  

 

One of many results, whatever the operating system and such.

The conclusion for myself was to stick to the wifi card I already have. I found many posts for different intel based wifi cards which claimed they are not working that well. Which made me sad because I found no better alternative to the card I already had build in.

I would suggest to consider also the fact of bad hardware in this case.

Move the access point a bit sometimes improves performance. For my hardware I had to lock the channel at the access point to get it to an useable state => ADSL wifi modem vs notebook wifi

----------

## pa1983

My router started to crash randomly over 2 months ago or so.

Its a home built ITX router and it was more or less 3 years old on the day the problem started,

I knew from the logs that I had not upgraded the system in over 30 days so I suspected hardware early on.

Everything pointed to the iwlwifi module in my logs so some problem with the Intel AC 7260.

System would get random kernel panics but befor then one of my wifi cards acting as Access point would stop working, that being the intel AC 7260, my other card that uses the ATK5 module works just fine.

I hunted the problem for almost a month, I could trigger the intel 7260 using iwlwifi to crash by having multiple devices connected and transferring data, usually it took 30-40 minutes with synthetic loads and 2 days or so during normal loads.

I could not make my other card crash that uses atk5 module.

I tested different kernels, the system had been running 4.5 for a very long time, 4.9 had the same problem, 4.10 did not crash but devices did disconnect and refused to reconnect so in the end a reset was required and the machine was overall even less stable and useful.

The only real software relating to the wifi that was upgraded over a month before the problem began was hostapd, from 2.5 to 2.6.

I downgraded and everything seems to work, a howl day of stress testing and no failure. Two days later I got a Kernel panic.

I knew from my logs from the start that I had PCI-E buss errors, IRQ errors, timeouts and all related to iwlwifi.

So now a new card had to be ordered. My card uses miniPCI-E, so I could only find one card in Sweden in stock and it was another Intel AC 7260.

I ordered it and had it the next day or so. Replaced the old one and power the router on, ran stress test for a howl day and then some, its been running stable now for 14 days and so far no crash. Before I replaced it It ran for about 2 days during normal use before crashing.

So far I have had no errors of the kind I had before in my logs.

But just the other day this new card showed its first error, tough I am on kernel 4.9 now and a new firmware so I cant exclude it being a firmware issue.

But intels 7260 cards seems problematic to say the least, I figured intel could do better but considering the problem people seem to have even with Windows machines running this card where replacements seems to at least fix the issue for some time the only conclusion I can come to is that intels Wifi card are crap, poor quality builds.

First error after 12 days with a new card.... no crash but annoying. This error is nothing like with the old card spits out in the same machine.

```
May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.236877] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 10000 ms.

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.236894] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Current SW read_ptr 80 write_ptr 81

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.236921] iwl data: 00000000: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.236937] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: FH TRBs(0) = 0x00000000

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.236952] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: FH TRBs(1) = 0x801020af

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.236966] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: FH TRBs(2) = 0x00000000

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.236982] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: FH TRBs(3) = 0x803000c0

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.236995] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: FH TRBs(4) = 0x00000000

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.237008] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: FH TRBs(5) = 0x80504050

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.237022] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: FH TRBs(6) = 0x00000000

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.237035] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: FH TRBs(7) = 0x007090f5

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.237086] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 0 is active and mapped to fifo 3 ra_tid 0x0000 [193,193]

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.237137] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 1 is active and mapped to fifo 2 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.237187] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 2 is active and mapped to fifo 1 ra_tid 0x0000 [176,176]

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.237237] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 3 is active and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.237287] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 4 is active and mapped to fifo 5 ra_tid 0x0000 [80,81]

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.237338] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 5 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.237388] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 6 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.237438] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 7 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.237488] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 8 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.237539] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 9 is active and mapped to fifo 7 ra_tid 0x0000 [246,246]

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.237589] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 10 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.237639] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 11 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.237689] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 12 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.237740] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 13 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.237790] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 14 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.237840] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 15 is active and mapped to fifo 5 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.237890] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 16 is inactive and mapped to fifo 1 ra_tid 0x0000 [232,232]

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.237941] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 17 is inactive and mapped to fifo 1 ra_tid 0x0000 [215,215]

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.237991] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 18 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.238042] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 19 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.238092] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 20 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.238142] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 21 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.238193] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 22 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.238243] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 23 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.238294] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 24 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.238344] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 25 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.238394] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 26 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.238445] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 27 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.238496] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 28 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.238552] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 29 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.238602] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 30 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.238947] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x2000000.

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.238953] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: CSR values:

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.238956] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: (2nd byte of CSR_INT_COALESCING is CSR_INT_PERIODIC_REG)

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.238963] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:        CSR_HW_IF_CONFIG_REG: 0X40489204

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.238969] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:          CSR_INT_COALESCING: 0X80000040

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.238974] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:                     CSR_INT: 0X00000000

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.238980] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:                CSR_INT_MASK: 0X00000000

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.238986] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:           CSR_FH_INT_STATUS: 0X00000000

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.238991] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:                 CSR_GPIO_IN: 0X00000000

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.238997] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:                   CSR_RESET: 0X00000000

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239002] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:                CSR_GP_CNTRL: 0X080403c5

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239008] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:                  CSR_HW_REV: 0X00000144

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239014] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:              CSR_EEPROM_REG: 0X00000000

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239019] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:               CSR_EEPROM_GP: 0X80000000

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239025] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:              CSR_OTP_GP_REG: 0X803a0000

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239030] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:                 CSR_GIO_REG: 0X001f0044

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239036] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:            CSR_GP_UCODE_REG: 0X00000000

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239042] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:           CSR_GP_DRIVER_REG: 0X00000000

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239047] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:           CSR_UCODE_DRV_GP1: 0X00000000

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239053] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:           CSR_UCODE_DRV_GP2: 0X00000000

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239058] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:                 CSR_LED_REG: 0X00000060

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239064] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:        CSR_DRAM_INT_TBL_REG: 0X88231c36

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239069] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:        CSR_GIO_CHICKEN_BITS: 0X27800200

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239075] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:             CSR_ANA_PLL_CFG: 0Xd55555d5

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239081] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:      CSR_MONITOR_STATUS_REG: 0X3d0801bd

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239086] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:           CSR_HW_REV_WA_REG: 0X0001001a

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239092] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:        CSR_DBG_HPET_MEM_REG: 0Xffff0000

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239095] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: FH register values:

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239109] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:         FH_RSCSR_CHNL0_STTS_WPTR_REG: 0X23166e00

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239123] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:        FH_RSCSR_CHNL0_RBDCB_BASE_REG: 0X023166d0

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239136] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:                  FH_RSCSR_CHNL0_WPTR: 0X00000010

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239150] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:         FH_MEM_RCSR_CHNL0_CONFIG_REG: 0X00801114

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239163] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:          FH_MEM_RSSR_SHARED_CTRL_REG: 0X000000fc

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239177] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:            FH_MEM_RSSR_RX_STATUS_REG: 0X03030000

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239190] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:    FH_MEM_RSSR_RX_ENABLE_ERR_IRQ2DRV: 0X00000000

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239204] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:                FH_TSSR_TX_STATUS_REG: 0X07ff0001

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239217] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:                 FH_TSSR_TX_ERROR_REG: 0X00000000

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239322] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Start IWL Error Log Dump:

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239326] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Status: 0x00000000, count: 6

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239329] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Loaded firmware version: 17.459231.0

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239333] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000084 | NMI_INTERRUPT_UNKNOWN       

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239336] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x008002F1 | trm_hw_status0

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239339] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000000 | trm_hw_status1

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239342] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000B30 | branchlink2

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239345] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x000164C0 | interruptlink1

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239348] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00015614 | interruptlink2

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239351] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000000 | data1

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239354] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000080 | data2

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239358] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x07030000 | data3

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239361] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x294178AA | beacon time

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239364] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x60C0587F | tsf low

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239367] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x000000E8 | tsf hi

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239370] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000000 | time gp1

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239373] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x60C05880 | time gp2

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239376] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000000 | uCode revision type

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239379] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000011 | uCode version major

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239382] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x000701DF | uCode version minor

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239385] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000144 | hw version

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239388] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x40489204 | board version

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239391] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x09F1011C | hcmd

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239394] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00922060 | isr0

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239397] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000000 | isr1

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239400] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x0000000A | isr2

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239403] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x0041E8C1 | isr3

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239406] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000000 | isr4

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239409] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x000C0110 | last cmd Id

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239412] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000000 | wait_event

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239416] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00004302 | l2p_control

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239419] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000820 | l2p_duration

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239422] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000003 | l2p_mhvalid

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239425] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x0000F000 | l2p_addr_match

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239428] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000007 | lmpm_pmg_sel

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239431] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x11011741 | timestamp

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239434] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00341020 | flow_handler

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.239440] ieee80211 phy1: Hardware restart was requested

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.383865] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: L1 Disabled - LTR Enabled

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.384094] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: L1 Disabled - LTR Enabled

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.611327] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: L1 Disabled - LTR Enabled

May 15 06:28:47 enterprise kernel: [998495.611558] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: L1 Disabled - LTR Enabled

```

----------

